# V recall, runs past me?



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bentley is forever being reminded of his recall command when we are in an open dog park or yard..

He is getting better with the command that's for sure still stubborn sometimes...

When he comes to me he comes but doesn't stop at me he goes past me. Not a lot past me but just behind my legs and ill still be sitting there bent over in the middle of calling him only to look behind me and there he is.

I am proud that he has gotten better with coming to me, but how can I basically make him come and either sit or stand in front of me for my next cue?


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Our girl is four and a half months old and does the same thing.
I think she is just trying to get back to us as quickly as possible that she forgets to slow down a little ahead of time.
I've always assumed with age she would get better at gauging when to start slowing down.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes our boy races back to us and often goes past since he's going so fast. He's barreled into me before and if you aren't watching you'll get knocked over. It's hard for some dogs to reign in their enthusiasm as they race back. 
There are a couple ways to adjust his recall, but always reward the desired behavior. You need to let him know what you want him to do as he approaches. Have you paired a hand signal with your sit command? (Typically a flat upturned hand.) If so, as he approaches, give him the sit signal. He will know you are expecting him to sit so he should start slowing down and enter the position. If he returns and enters this position, treat, even if he's off to the side. As he gets used to this, lead his sit to the front with a visible treat. Don't treat until he's closer to the position you want him. High value treats are your best friend in this training. (jerky, string cheese, dried liver) If he doesn't quite do what you want, use a low value treat such as a bit of kibble. Initially, always reward the desired behavior. Eventually you can move to intermittent treats.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Go back to basics...

You need to start working with the dog without the distractions of all of the other dogs at the dog park first. You should bring a friend or family member to help you play with the dog and practice calling the dog back and forth, having them sit, then giving them a treat, and then sending them on their way to play again. You want to make it so that coming to you is the BEST thing ever because they get a scratch on the head and a yummy treat.

Once they reliably do this without other dogs around......you can start working with the other dogs as a distraction. The treats and sending them off to play then become the rewards.

I think sitting is the key part of the equation that will help you with the running right passed you part. No sit, no treat......no playing.......that simple. If you need to, you could even start on a long lead to reinforce the recall command.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, common problem and does not become better with age... Dr. Ian Dunbar in Sirius Dog Training addresses the issue. He has his own methods, good to know.

Pretty easy to fix. You can hold a treat for him. 
If style is important than a landing area where the dog stops and gets the reward can be utilized (a cardboard or small plywood, just enough for the dog to stand on it. Dog is rewarded only if it stops on the board... the board is placed next to you, perhaps in heel position or in front of you.

Dogs learn visually and the plywood serves as a visual clue... park here and claim the reward... Only through countless reps can the problem be licked. 
However, at some point treats must be eliminated and negative enforcement should be used to further cement the behavior...

Not sure if this will make sense:
Positive enforcement (high value food reward) should always, always be used first when learning a new behavior, especially, with dogs that are highly food motivated. 
Also, the learned behavior should last about 30- 50 reps if only positive enforcement is used and training stops... and about 200 to 300 repetitions if negative enforcement is used to further cement the learned behavior. In other words, teats stop and correction is applied but only after the dog has had a chance to avoid the correction.

From GSD training, don't see how it would be any different with the Vizsla.

Julius


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most puppies will start to run past you on recall, or run a circle around you. Mine are on a check cord at that age, so I just bring them to my side when they do it. Pet and praise, then give the command to release them. They learn they can't go running off again once called in without the release. Makes them more eager to get to my side even if they have pass it.


----------

